# Female Cord Lipoma???



## skm510@live.com (Sep 30, 2010)

Is there a code for a cord lipoma remaoval other than spermatic that I'm just not seeing?  This was an open inguinal hernia repair on a female pt (reducible) that the Dr. dictates a removal of a cord lipoma and there is a path report showing cord lipoma and hernia sac.  I'm guessing this would be included in the hernia procedure... but wanted to see if anyone has any further info. 

Thanks!


----------



## RCBBuell (Oct 1, 2010)

In our practice we do not charge for it seperatly.  It is included in the hernia repair.


----------



## skm510@live.com (Oct 4, 2010)

Thank you for the response


----------



## Lesainc (Oct 5, 2010)

I might take that op note to the doc and make sure it was dictated and transcribed correctly.  Just to be sure.  

Or at least find out what sort of cord it is, because I am nosey.


----------



## sherryo35 (Oct 13, 2010)

This is probably an inguinal cord lipoma. These are seen quite a bit with these repairs.


----------



## RobynKing (Nov 7, 2014)

*Female cord lipoma*

This is all ok for the surgical stand point but I have a question from the Pathology stand point.  How would you code this lipoma of cord on a female patient in ICD-9? 214.8?  Thank you!!


----------

